# Homosexuality in the fandom; a matter of causality



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

Iâ€™ve always stuck by my guns in the idea that, at least for guys and possibly for gals, homosexuality is almost completely determined by a biological factor (not genetics, but prenatal hormonesâ€¦.I wonâ€™t go into it, it doesnâ€™t really matter) rather than choice.  But in case you hadnâ€™t noticed, there is a comparatively huge percentage of gay/bi members of this community.  

So what Iâ€™ve begun to wonder: is the fandom a _cause_ of homosexuality (one notion being that itâ€™s basically a sausage fest), or is the lifestyle just more attractive to gays/bis for some reason?  Thereâ€™s no denying that thereâ€™s a correlation between the two, but whatâ€™s the cause in this cause/effect relationship?  

Discuss.  :O


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 2, 2008)

Is the fandom making people gay?

FUCK YES.

I mean, to say the opposite would like being dipped in an acid bath and expecting the flesh to stay on your bones.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 2, 2008)

The Coming Out Thread, the Sexuality Thread, This Thread...

So much about sex...

Also, I agree with Alex


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

A similar thread has popped up before.

Becoming a furry did not make me bi, but it did solidify the fact.


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 2, 2008)

i think the fandom attracts them especially since it seems to be such an open and accepting community.

also the stereotype of gays being flamboyant may come into play because what better place to express your openly gay flamboyant self than the fandom where you can present yourself as a rainbow-tailed pink wolf with purple dreadlocks? but i know not all gays fit the stereotype


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 2, 2008)

I honestly don't know. It is an interesting idea.
Quote (cbf doing the actual thing. I'm Quick Replying): (one notion being that itâ€™s basically a sausage fest)
Ah, but many other things are single sex only or single sex dominant, and they don't all make people gay/bi. American Football, to my knowledge, is a predominantly male-only sport.
But then the opposite also applies. There are many single-sex only and single-sex dominant things that often _do_ turn people gay/bi. Single-sex schools is an example that comes to mind.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> A similar thread has popped up before.
> 
> Becoming a furry did not make me bi, but it did solidify the fact.



This.

STOP BEING SO AGREEABLE, GODDAMMIT!



Hydramon said:


> Single-sex schools is an example that comes to mind.



Let me stop you there.


----------



## Mr.Grim (Dec 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> A similar thread has popped up before.
> 
> Becoming a furry did not make me bi, but it did solidify the fact.



I definitely have to agree with this too. It took me a while to be open with my bisexuality (still need to be 100% comfortable w/ it), and it is taking me even longer to be open about my attraction to this fandom. 

I dont think the fandom was CAUSED by homosexuality, but I think it perpetuated it. Sexually repressed individuals looking for an outlet for something they can't express in everyday reality are definitely going to be drawn to such a subject so deeply rooted in imagination.

whatever the cause/ reason, I'm just happy its here.


----------



## evilteddybear (Dec 2, 2008)

My opinion on the matter is simply the fact that it is a place that is (when compaired to modern society) accepting. I was never able to tell people I was gay until the fandom, because I could never get it through my mind people would accept me. Even then it took me some time to get used to it, so I don't think it turns people gay/bi, it more or less lets us know that we can be who we really are without being judged (to our faces at least...).


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Iâ€™ve always stuck by my guns in the idea that, at least for guys and possibly for gals, homosexuality is almost completely determined by a biological factor (not genetics, but prenatal hormonesâ€¦.I wonâ€™t go into it, it doesnâ€™t really matter) rather than choice.
> 
> But in case you hadnâ€™t noticed, there is a comparatively huge percentage of gay/bi members of this community.So what Iâ€™ve begun to wonder: is the fandom a _cause_ of homosexuality (one notion being that itâ€™s basically a sausage fest), or is the lifestyle just more attractive to gays/bis for some reason?  Thereâ€™s no denying that thereâ€™s a correlation between the two, but whatâ€™s the cause in this cause/effect relationship?
> 
> Discuss.  :O



You're right about homosexuality being biological.  <3  Such a smarty.

The fandom attracts homosexuals, it does not cause homosexuality.  Why?  Same reason San Fransisco attracts homosexuals, they're already here en masse.



Nylak said:


> homosexuality (one notion being that itâ€™s basically a sausage fest)



Says the borderline lesbian.



Hydramon said:


> But then the opposite also applies. There are many single-sex only and single-sex dominant things that often _do_ turn people gay/bi. Single-sex schools is an example that comes to mind.



That's called "Transitory Bisexuality."  People in those situations immediately revert to strict heterosexuality after leaving those schools (or prison, which is another case in which such a thing happens).  It does _not_ turn people gay, or even bisexual.



Magikian said:


> Let me stop you there.



That's my line, you skank.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 2, 2008)

Guess I should be here then *packs his bags* but yes...you can say the majority is either gay or Bi...and i'm still straight


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's my line, you skank.



Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.

In fact, fuck all that philosophical bullshit.

I stole your line, get the fuck over it.


----------



## Kajet (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, I used to be straight... now the fandom is trying to make me gay.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.
> 
> In fact, fuck all that philosophical bullshit.
> 
> I stole your line, get the fuck over it.



I stole your virginity

fuck me over it


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I stole your virginity
> 
> fuck me over it



*sighs* Fine, bend over.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> *sighs* Fine, bend over.



Wait, this isn't right at all.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Wait, this isn't right at all.



You're telling me.

I don't want to fuck the Grinch.

The Doctor on the other hand...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> You're telling me.
> 
> I don't want to fuck the Grinch.
> 
> The Doctor on the other hand...



I thought you liked me for me |:C


----------



## Azure (Dec 2, 2008)

Nobody likes you.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Nobody likes you.



Azure still loves me D:<


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I thought you liked me for me |:C



Get plastic surgery to change yourself to look like Doctor Who, and we'll talk.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Get plastic surgery to change yourself to look like Doctor Who, and we'll talk.














I can has talk?


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> *Pictures of things*
> 
> I can has talk?



...

Is that you cosplaying?

EDIT: AND IS THAT A NIGGER I SEE!?


----------



## Azure (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Azure still loves me D:<


True, true...

Also.  You should totally go for the next Doctor Who role man.  Spot the fuck on. But get some dressy shoes, New Balance is for people with odd feet.  I should know.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> ...
> 
> Is that you cosplaying?



Halloween.



LemurBoi said:


> True, true...
> 
> Also.  You should totally go for the next Doctor Who role man.  Spot the fuck on.



He won't even give me his instant messenger information, though. ;~;

Yeah, I've thought about it.  I have some other projects I'd like to work on, though.



LemurBoi said:


> But get some dressy shoes, New Balance is for people with odd feet.  I should know.



They're not New Balance, those are Brooks running shoes.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Halloween.



Epic.

Now answer me this.

Did you catch that nigger that is stealing your camera in the first photo?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Epic.
> 
> Now answer me this.
> 
> Did you catch that nigger that is stealing your camera in the first photo?



She's the black knight.


----------



## Azure (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> He won't even give me his instant messenger information, though. ;~;
> 
> Yeah, I've thought about it.  I have some other projects I'd like to work on, though.
> 
> ...


They look like New Balance though.  I guess everyone knows I have weird feet now :/. And I'm sure he'd gladly do so, if only you'd ask him.  Plenty of people know him, it seems. But I'm sure they misspell his name a lot, and put a C at the end instead of and X. Just sayin.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> They look like New Balance though.  I guess everyone knows I have weird feet now :/. And I'm sure he'd gladly do so, if only you'd ask him.  Plenty of people know him, it seems. But I'm sure they misspell his name a lot, and put a C at the end instead of and X. Just sayin.



I have asked him before.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> She's the black knight.



The one from Monty Python's The Holy Grail?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> The one from Monty Python's The Holy Grail?



No, she's just black

and a knight


----------



## Azure (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I have asked him before.


He's easily located on the IRC channel, IIRC.



Magikian said:


> The one from Monty Python's The Holy Grail?


It's just a flesh wound.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> He's easily located on the IRC channel, IIRC.



I don't like that place.  He should just PM it to me.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, she's just black
> 
> and a knight



Ah... I thought you made her like the Black Knight, for stealing your camera.



LemurBoi said:


> It's just a flesh wound.



COME ON, YA PANSY!


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 2, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> It's just a flesh wound.


 NO IT ISN'T! YOUR ARMS OFF!
No it isn't.
YES IT IS!


COME BACK HERE! I'LL BITE YOUR ANKLES OFF!


----------



## Azure (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't like that place.  He should just PM it to me.


LOLZ.  PM inbound.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

|:C


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!

David being shut down. SCREENCAPPED.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

No, no.

He PMed it to me.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, no.
> 
> He PMed it to me.



Goddamnit.

Still saved though, you still got told.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

no u


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> ...
> 
> Is that you cosplaying?
> 
> EDIT: AND IS THAT A NIGGER I SEE!?


 
Racism, ya gotta love it XP


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> Racism, ya gotta love it XP



If you thought I was serious about that you have to lurk moar.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 2, 2008)

I fail to see how the fandom is any sort of cause. I'm straight as an arrow and I couldn't be happier hangin' out with you fags~ <3

The thing about the fandom is that  animals generally make people think "cute and cuddily". As such, they tend to be more open to close contact with other furs, thus, we enjoy affectionate stuff like cuddling. And because most of us are teens and college students, we tend to be more open to experimentation with other lifestyles. Add this on top of the fact most teen and college-age people have strong sex drives, I theorize that this results in allowing small stuff like simply cuddling to evolve into romance more easily.

TL;DR-
It's less a matter of furriness and more a matter of the general agegroup and what these people like.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I fail to see how the fandom is any sort of cause. I'm straight as an arrow and I couldn't be happier hangin' out with you fags~ <3








:roll:


----------



## Takun (Dec 2, 2008)

A relatively open community focusing on art and animals.  Does that not scream gay?  Also theater has a large number or gays and bis, but to people blame it?  I'm not saying furry won't make people try something, but I still don't think it can make you something you are not.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

No, it pretty much turned me bi.


----------



## Azure (Dec 2, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> No, it pretty much turned me bi.


FAG.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

No, that was just me.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> FAG.


FUCK YOU I'M NOT GAY
HOTDAMN


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> FUCK YOU I'M NOT GAY
> HOTDAMN



You don't like vagina.

You're quite the homosexual.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Xaerun enjoys penis.

Several times a day in fact.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Xaerun enjoys Magikian's penis.
> 
> Several times a day in fact.



Fix'd.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Xaerun enjoys penis.
> 
> Several times a day in fact.


Penis: One of the major food groups?



Magikian said:


> Fix'd.


Only in your dreams, darlin'.
*whispers*
Here's my card.
;D


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Only in your dreams, darlin'.
> *whispers*
> Here's my card.
> ;D



*takes the card and gets all giggly*


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> *takes the card and gets all giggly*


You? Giggly?
There's a sight to see.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Just fuck each other already jesus christ


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Just fuck each other already jesus christ


Gettin' there, hun. The thrill is in the chase.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> You? Giggly?
> There's a sight to see.



There's alot more to me than just giggly.



David M. Awesome said:


> Just fuck each other already jesus christ



Getting there.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

You faggots have more sexual tension than the first 199 strips of Concession.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You faggots have more sexual tension than the first 199 strips of Concession.



Damn straight.

And it ain't going nowhere for a while ;D


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 2, 2008)

Jailhouse gay doesn't count :[ .


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Like I said.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 2, 2008)

Knew I liked men before the fandom, but was claiming bisexuality. In other words, I just had a window in my closet. I wouldn't say furry helped me realize I was gay, rather someone who happened to be a furry.

*Obligatory "There are more straight people, the gay ones are just more vocal, blah blah blah"*


----------



## brrrr (Dec 2, 2008)

Fandom didn't solidify anything for me. I think the fandom attracts bi/gays more than it "creates" bi/gays.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2008)

So guys I like Road House, Troll me now.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 2, 2008)

I'M NOT GAY AND YOU WONT MANAGE TO TURN ME TO YOUR VILE WAYS, NEVAH!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I'M NOT GAY AND YOU WONT MANAGE TO TURN ME TO YOUR VILE WAYS, NEVAH!



Silly, I already did.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Silly, I already did.



Funny, I never saw your penis... >.>

Not even Grim could manage!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Funny, I never saw your penis... >.>
> 
> Not even Grim could manage!



Well I was behind you the entire time.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well I was behind you the entire time.


Yeah, loking at my butt. It's not sex until you actually play "hide the sausage".


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Yeah, loking at my butt. It's not sex until you actually play "hide the sausage".



I one-eyed trouser snake was looking at your butt from the inside.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I one-eyed trouser snake was looking at your butt from the inside.



Didn't feel a thing, sorry. And not because it's so used, it hurts even after a tougher crap >.>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2008)

Did I ever tell you that Mr. Awesome is that kind of guy who shout out  "I used to rape guys like you in prison!"?


----------



## Uro (Dec 2, 2008)

It helped give rise to me deep seeded gay feelings and have me realize they were true.


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 2, 2008)

I've voiced my own thoughts on this before; the fandom's open nature means members of it's community become more open to their sexualities, and stop subconsciously suppressing what they once considered 'unusual' or 'wrong' or such.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> EDIT: AND IS THAT A NIGGER I SEE!?



Haha, yes. "The sheriff is a nigger!" I was bi before I was into furry. And I've always believed that sexuality is nature, and NOT nurture, but the nurture does come into play...like about 16.67 percent. I say this because my parents have never done camp/gay things ever, except joked about it. And I enjoyed the joking thing, but I never took it seriously.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


>


Woah o_o


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> (one notion being that itâ€™s basically a sausage fest)



says the near lesbian 

anyway, the most I can say about the fandom making people gay/bi is that me personally: the fandom didn't turn me gay, it just helped me realize. a long time ago, there was a certain anthro character (rather not mention) that I really obsessed over, and I couldn't stop watching his show.... I later realize I had some sort of weird crush on him xD that's some of what made me realize my sexuality


----------



## Tigre (Dec 2, 2008)

Uro said:


> It helped give rise to me deep seeded gay feelings and have me realize they were true.



Not to be off topic, but your signature banner is bad ass

And to be on topic, I always was thinking that perhaps bi and gay people are more open to try new things, which might lead to fandom


----------



## Azure (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> says the near lesbian
> 
> anyway, the most I can say about the fandom making people gay/bi is that me personally: the fandom didn't turn me gay, it just helped me realize. a long time ago, there was a certain anthro character (rather not mention) that I really obsessed over, and I couldn't stop watching his show.... I later realize I had some sort of weird crush on him xD that's some of what made me realize my sexuality


And which particular cartoon would this be?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> And which particular cartoon would this be?


Yes, we must know.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> And which particular cartoon would this be?


Adventures of Sonic the hedgehog -___-'


----------



## Azure (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> Adventures of Sonic the hedgehog -___-'


The original Sonic or Sonic X?  I used to watch the original one all the time. Never was attracted to him, but hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> The original Sonic or Sonic X?  I used to watch the original one all the time. Never was attracted to him, but hey, whatever floats your boat.


I personally like the older sonic (chubby with black eyes) and hey, I was quite young at the time...


----------



## Tigre (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I personally like the older sonic (chubby with black eyes) and hey, I was quite young at the time...



aww, that's cute 

A first cartoon love. I did like Gadget from Rescue Rangers when I was young, lol


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Tigre said:


> aww, that's cute
> 
> A first cartoon love. I did like Gadget from Rescue Rangers when I was young, lol



you should have seen what I did to my room. I used to print up like, thousands of sonic pictures, and post them on my wall. x3


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 2, 2008)

I had a huge crush on a female werewolf character that I made up when I was little. I still use her name as a substitute for all my female characters.


----------



## Azure (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I personally like the older sonic (chubby with black eyes) and hey, I was quite young at the time...


I still think he's cute, he had a pleasant, rounded look to him. Also, he only wore shoes O.O.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you should have seen what I did to my room. I used to print up like, thousands of sonic pictures, and post them on my wall. x3


Hmmm... I may have something for you.


----------



## Tigre (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you should have seen what I did to my room. I used to print up like, thousands of sonic pictures, and post them on my wall. x3



haha, that's cute


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Hmmm... I may have something for you.


I may already have it... I never said I stopped obsessing over him  I just got less obsessed over time


----------



## brrrr (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you should have seen what I did to my room. I used to print up like, thousands of sonic pictures, and post them on my wall. x3


What I did with Ratchet


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

brrrr said:


> What I did with Ratchet


ah, of course. ratchet. he's one of the few other video game furs that I really thought was sexy :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I personally like the older sonic (chubby with black eyes) and hey, I was quite young at the time...


 I was like that with Guido*.*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

is it normal to have done it with mario?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> is it normal to have done it with mario?


it's as normal as it is with sonic or ratchet etc. it's just not furry


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> says the near lesbian



I already said that you skank


----------



## Tigre (Dec 2, 2008)

Sonic's anime OVA still is the best one IMO


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I already said that you skank


oh woops x3 well, at least we had the same reaction towards her


----------



## pheonix (Dec 2, 2008)

The fandom or community (whatever the hell you call it) has a lot of open minded people who can see past certain things (like gender) then most others. Well that's my half a cent on the subject.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh woops x3 well, at least we had the same reaction towards her



My reaction had a lot more erections involved.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> Adventures of Sonic the hedgehog -___-'


 

Jesus motherfucking christ, I obsessed about it the same! :O

ETA: Note: Past tense, but I used to be a superfanboy.


----------



## Azure (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> My reaction had a lot more erections involved.


My reaction to your Dr. Who picture involved OVER 9000 of them.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> My reaction to your Dr. Who picture involved OVER 9000 of them.



<3 Oh, you~


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Iâ€™ve always stuck by my guns in the idea that, at least for guys and possibly for gals, homosexuality is almost completely determined by a biological factor (not genetics, but prenatal hormonesâ€¦.I wonâ€™t go into it, it doesnâ€™t really matter) rather than choice.  But in case you hadnâ€™t noticed, there is a comparatively huge percentage of gay/bi members of this community.
> 
> So what Iâ€™ve begun to wonder: is the fandom a _cause_ of homosexuality (one notion being that itâ€™s basically a sausage fest), or is the lifestyle just more attractive to gays/bis for some reason?  Thereâ€™s no denying that thereâ€™s a correlation between the two, but whatâ€™s the cause in this cause/effect relationship?
> 
> Discuss.  :O



I believe it has to do with the acceptance of people like us around this particular site. Elsewhere we would be too afraid to admit that we're gay, lesbian, or what have you. With so many Homosexuals and Bis on this site, it's no wonder why others feel the need to join in the "Coming out" to one another so that true and honest friendships may be formed. Or so it seems.  It is a pretty cool thing that gay websites that are safe and fun can join the other gay things out there that bring enjoyment to us all. But not all people on here are gay or whatever in RL but choose to have their fun with others that really are. Not always cruel fun, very rarely actually. When there is a gay hater or homophobe they are quickly driven off by the fact that they are outnumbered a million to one.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

^^ What he said.


----------



## brrrr (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ah, of course. ratchet. he's one of the few other video game furs that I really thought was sexy :3


Lombax powa



			
				FoxxLegend said:
			
		

> I believe it has to do with the acceptance of people like us around this particular site. Elsewhere we would be too afraid to admit that we're gay, lesbian, or what have you. With so many Homosexuals and Bis on this site, it's no wonder why others feel the need to join in the "Coming out" to one another so that true and honest friendships may be formed. Or so it seems. It is a pretty cool thing that gay websites that are safe and fun can join the other gay things out there that bring enjoyment to us all. But not all people on here are gay or whatever in RL but choose to have their fun with others that really are. Not always cruel fun, very rarely actually. When there is a gay hater or homophobe they are quickly driven off by the fact that they are outnumbered a million to one.


Makes sense but you can't help but wonder got the initial spark going of homosexuality around the furry fandom. People I'm sure feel comfortable being themselves now that they see that this fandom is pretty open about stuff, but surely there was a point before that.

Internet+furry I guess.

Actually just internet.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> ^^ What he said.


What a valuable post!


----------



## brrrr (Dec 2, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> What a valuable post!


what a valuable sig

christ i lold


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Bwahahaa!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable post!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable thread!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable forum!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable fandom!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

combo breaker?


----------



## Takun (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable species!


----------



## AlexX (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable piece of jewelry!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 2, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> What a valuable species!


What a valuable raccoon!


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable PINGAS!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

WHAT A VALUABLE WORLD

/THREAD


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 2, 2008)

You spelled valuable wrong.

What a not-so valuable post.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable phail :3


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable derailing.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable value!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable impending thread lock.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 2, 2008)

This thread was valuable when it first was posted...


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 2, 2008)

brrrr said:


> Lombax powa
> 
> 
> Makes sense but you can't help but wonder got the initial spark going of homosexuality around the furry fandom. People I'm sure feel comfortable being themselves now that they see that this fandom is pretty open about stuff, but surely there was a point before that.
> ...



Yeah but Furs are usually the outcast Goth, Punk group and these groups tend to have these types of feelings since normal life is not what their used to ya know? If they grow up in that type of environment, they tend to get used to being different and want to be even more different to prove that they don't care anyway.


----------



## Takun (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable infraction!


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 2, 2008)

FUCK ALL THIS VALUABLE STUFF I WANNA TALK ABOUT DICKS!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

What a...actually, nvm.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

*silence*


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable silence!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable evaluation?


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable underage b&!


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable underage b&!


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable worthlessness!
Lolwut


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable retardation of a thread!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

What invaluable information!


----------



## bane233 (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I can has talk?


OMFG!!!! IT"S THE DOCTOR!!!!!!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Tom Baker>Christopher Eccleston>All other Doctors>David Tennant. Sorry to burst the bubble :3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Tom Baker>Christopher Eccleston>All other Doctors>David Tennant. Sorry to burst the bubble :3



Not like your opinion matters (especially since you don't like David Tennant which means that your opinions are completely FUCKED), but

You're wrong, get out, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable doctor!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

The most valuable doctor of all <3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

What a valuable 2 expressions he has to put on his face.


----------



## Takun (Dec 2, 2008)

He's hot, go to hell.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey, I'm not disputing that he's good looking, he just cannae act.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> What a valuable 2 expressions he has to put on his face.



You're retarded.



Ren-Raku said:


> Hey, I'm not disputing that he's good looking, he just cannae act.



Really retarded.

Come back when your opinions aren't completely fucked.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Well I never! No soup for you!


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

Gays love cute things.

Furry artwork is cute.

... the end.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

lol over-generalizations


----------



## ProgramFiles (Dec 2, 2008)

i discovered furry for like 3-4 month ago, and thats never changed anything, him still straight, and i had o problem with that, but well, we will see after some month/years


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> lol over-generalizations



It's not a generalization; it's a fact.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> It's not a generalization; it's a fact.



Prove it.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Prove it.



Name one gay that doesn't like cute things.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Name one gay that doesn't like cute things.



I'm leaning towards gay, do I count?


----------



## ProgramFiles (Dec 2, 2008)

Him not gay , if i like cute thing, does it count?


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Name one gay that doesn't like cute things.


 Andy Warhol.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Prove it.



All girls are love cute things = all girls are gays=all girls love guys
Proven!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

MayDay said:


> All girls are love cute things = all girls are gays=all girls love guys
> Proven!



If any of those clauses made sense, perhaps

But your logic doesn't make sense, either.

Fail.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 2, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> Andy Warhol.



Andy Warhol was crazy but he was a genius. He specialized in pop-art (The form of art that took something insignificant and made it something more on large pieces of paper and other mediums). A great artist in history but he ended up killing himself with a gun-shot wound to the abdomen. He suffered then died a few days later...


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> Andy Warhol was crazy but he was a genius. He specialized in pop-art (The form of art that took something insignificant and made it something more on large pieces of paper and other mediums). A great artist in history but he ended up killing himself with a gun-shot wound to the abdomen. He suffered then died a few days later...



Thanks for the biography, man.

Word on the street is he loved cute things so he doesn't count.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Name one gay that doesn't like cute things.



SATAN


----------



## MayDay (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If any of those clauses made sense, perhaps
> 
> But your logic doesn't make sense, either.
> 
> Fail.



ok let's take it from the top...

gays love cute things .... girls love cute things
furry art work is cute ..... girls love furry art
Girls= gays (Based on the equation gays=love guys)

substitute that equation in and we get....
girls=gays=love cute things
cute things=furry
...so...furries=gays?

screw it I hate math


----------



## electmeking (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Name one gay that doesn't like cute things.



Freddie Mercury,
because hes dead.


----------



## brrrr (Dec 2, 2008)

electmeking said:


> Freddie Mercury,
> because hes dead.


high five


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

electmeking said:


> Freddie Mercury,
> because hes dead.



And therefore not gay.

Also Satan loves cute things. He told me.


----------



## Ikaeru (Dec 2, 2008)

I wouldn't call myself gay by any means, however I'm rather apt to say that four years ago, I was 100% repulsed and disgusted by anything vaugely homosexual. I recall having saw a piece of homosexual porn four years ago and actually GAGGING in disgust. Having been with the fandom for a while, however, I've been desensitized to penis. Now, I could care less.

Therefore, analogy! (Irony, the word anal is in there...)

Let's look at other sexual patterns. The... death, vore, etc. stuff. People are disgusted by hardcore guro, but they can handle vanilla-type stuff. Little, easy, soft things. As they're exposed to it, however, their desensitized and are able to look at the hardcore without batting an eye. The same goes for furry and homosexuality.

It starts off with some feminine looking foxboi or something of the like, and the next thing a person knows, they're favoriting some pictures that scream "RAGING HOMOSEXUAL." Personal example, I stumbled into the... darker side of the fandom seeing Inuki's work. I'm like, "hmm, is it a guy or girl?" Next thing I know, I'm able to appreciate an artist like Narse without gagging at the sight of penis. 

Tl;dr version: Gayness is present in the fandom in a very easy to accept form; people become desensitized to it and it becomes normal to them. It's easy for a person to be attracted to something they find to be reasonable and normal. 

(I feel silly for using the word "GAYNESS" too much. XD)


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

MayDay said:


> ok let's take it from the top...
> 
> gays love cute things



This is what you are supposed to be proving.

You are terrible at this.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> Andy Warhol was crazy but he was a genius. He specialized in pop-art (The form of art that took something insignificant and made it something more on large pieces of paper and other mediums). A great artist in history but he ended up killing himself with a gun-shot wound to the abdomen. He suffered then died a few days later...


 I didn't see the word "cute" in there at all.

Case closed.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 2, 2008)

Why is this thread still going? I already solved the mystery way back on page three, talk about something else now :[ .


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Why is this thread still going? I already solved the mystery way back on page three, talk about something else now :[ .


Because people ignore you.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 2, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> What a valuable worthlessness!
> Lolwut



What a valuable LOLPENIS


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Because people ignore you.



But then I have to do more and more outrageous and offensive things to get them  to notice me because I crave attention D: .


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

Did someone say something?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Because people ignore you.


Don't listen to him. >: <3


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Did someone say something?



>:[ ...

I'm gonna take a shit on your bed :[ .


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

What the hell did I miss?  XD


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> What the hell did I miss? XD


 Andy Warhol.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh.  So....nothing.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> What the hell did I miss?  XD



Hi Nylak :] .


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi featherbag.  :]  *fluffs*


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak's here!

Now's when the party _really_ begins.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Hi featherbag.  :]  *fluffs*



:]


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Nylak's here!
> 
> Now's when the party _really_ begins.


 
Sadly, I'm not staying.  I have a huge organic chem exam tomorrow I'm supposed to be cramming for right now.  I just got online to check my e-mail and somehow wandered over here.  How the hell does that keep happening?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Sadly, I'm not staying. I have a huge organic chem exam tomorrow I'm supposed to be cramming for right now. I just got online to check my e-mail and somehow wandered over here. How the hell does that keep happening?



We're all just that awesome Nylak, you can't stay away.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Sadly, I'm not staying.  I have a huge organic chem exam tomorrow I'm supposed to be cramming for right now.  I just got online to check my e-mail and somehow wandered over here.  How the hell does that keep happening?



Well... good luck escaping.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

God damn it, this place is like fly paper.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 2, 2008)

You know you love us all Nylak. And it's my awesomeness that just naturally attracts you to seek me out, the easiest way being these forums. Thus an explanation to your question has been made


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Dec 2, 2008)

We need more girls, sadly I HAVE had to turn to a few boys. This is fueled not only by my curiosity but also by lack of females. Oh well.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 2, 2008)

Dark Crusader Fox said:


> We need more girls, sadly I HAVE had to turn to a few boys. This is fueled not only by my curiosity but also by lack of females. Oh well.


 Didn't you tell me you had like... 6 mates?


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah but not for irl man. Just online.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

Dark Crusader Fox said:


> Yeah but not for irl man. Just online.



That doesn't count.


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, There are other instances irl. But yes, I am for the most part straight.


----------



## Azure (Dec 3, 2008)

I just love how people completely ignored all intelligent discussion in this thread.  Fantastic job, this is how the internet is supposed to work.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, pretty much.  I kind of figured it would be taken seriously for the first five replies, and then derail with no hope of return.


----------



## evilteddybear (Dec 3, 2008)

I took it seriously.... *feels alone*


----------



## Tweek (Dec 3, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> I took it seriously.... *feels alone*



I think I remember from psych that gay people are more prone to having fetishes, it's a brain thing and therefore still mainly genetic either way.

There, now you have a buddy.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 3, 2008)

If anything the furry community has shown how -not- gay I am. lol  Or as my buddy would say when I asked him in a weak self conscious moment "Do you think I'm gay?"  He lawled so hard it took him a few minutes to answer which was a solid no.

On the whole gay being nature vs. nurture, I think it can very well be a combination of both.  From what I understood about my uncle, he was supposed to be the daughter.  Instead when he was born, my grandparents got a third son and he spent his infant and toddler years in a room that was literally painted and decorated for a girl.  It's impossible to tell how much impact that actually had but it's now a kind of family joke about assumptions.  Course my mom always said the first time she met my uncle, she knew he was gay before he even did, so it's weird in a way.

I have to say, my "aunt" Jack is my favorite uncle.  No one has ever given me a funnier birthday card in which it said, "When I was your age, rainbows were in black and white.  Happy birthday."


----------



## Magikian (Dec 3, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> I just love how people completely ignored all intelligent discussion in this thread.  Fantastic job, this is how the internet is supposed to work.



Welcome to the internet. Are you here for 'Intelligent discussion'?

You'll have to take a seat over there.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 3, 2008)

Can I sit behind you? xD


----------



## Magikian (Dec 3, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Can I sit behind you? xD



You can stand behind me.

;D


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 3, 2008)

Aslong as you bend over ;D


----------



## Magikian (Dec 3, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Aslong as you bend over ;D



Only for you. <3


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 3, 2008)

<3 Same.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 3, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> <3 Same.



*hands you a card and whispers in your ear*


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 3, 2008)

*Giggles and takes the card and winks*


----------



## Magikian (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmm... Flirting isn't as fun without someone like David to tell us to get a room.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 3, 2008)

D: Yes it isn't we need to summon him. NIGGERS


----------



## Magikian (Dec 3, 2008)

That didn't seem to work.

DOCTOR WHO.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 3, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU D: it's not working


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

Doctor Who is t'awesome


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Sadly, I'm not staying.  I have a huge organic chem exam tomorrow I'm supposed to be cramming for right now.  I just got online to check my e-mail and somehow wandered over here.  How the hell does that keep happening?



What she wrote.



Nylak said:


> I had a huge orgasm



What I read.



Tweek said:


> I think I remember from psych that gay people are more prone to having fetishes, it's a brain thing and therefore still mainly genetic either way.



**biological, not genetic



Magikian said:


> Hmm... Flirting isn't as fun without someone like David to tell us to get a room.



Zanzer is a hermaphrodite.  I was planning to let you just find out for yourself.


----------



## Azure (Dec 3, 2008)

What a twist!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

Back on topic: It's probably that the way some of the things are drawn will inevitably appeal to someone's homosexual side, even if they didn't realise it before. That's what one of my friends says anyway.


----------



## Bonzzai (Dec 3, 2008)

I was gay far before I got into the fandom.  I've wondered this same thing, though. :J  It really is interesting.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

I think...Furry fact #9005: Being gay turns you furry. :3


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 3, 2008)

I just like laughing at you all. 
Yes I know: What a valuable post. Lets see how long it takes for some-one to notice,yesh?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

What an invaluable post!


----------



## Magikian (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> anzer is a hermaphrodite.  I was planning to let you just find out for yourself.



THE MORE YOU KNOW.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 3, 2008)

Triangle?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What she wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> What I read.


 
Your mind.  It frightens me.  XD


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Your mind.  It frightens me.  XD



I can't help it

lesbian otters


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

The mind a terrible thing to waste........


Um what was I just talking about....I forget


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Dec 4, 2008)

Should I summon back Hackfox for flame spree? lol.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

No, that guy's a faggot.

And possibly retarded.


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Dec 4, 2008)

So you two used to butt heads then?


----------



## Tweek (Dec 4, 2008)

Dark Crusader Fox said:


> So you two used to butt heads then?



It's probably because he was trying to act like he was all hard and s**t out of the blue that one time (that I know of).


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Dark Crusader Fox said:


> So you two used to butt heads then?



No, I just don't like stupid people.

PS: I don't like you.



Tweek said:


> It's probably because he was trying to act like he was all hard and *shit *out of the blue that one time (that I know of).



That, too.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 4, 2008)

So much for sleep?


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting. Feeling is the same then, you seem rather faggitish personally but who am I to judge. Enjoi.

Tweek, I knew him but he does not try to act like hard shit. He flamed for fun just like on the other forums hes on. He's pretty relaxed if you get to know him.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Silibus said:


> So much for sleep?



I GUESS SO! 8U 8U 8U



Dark Crusader Fox said:


> Interesting. Feeling is the same then, you seem rather faggitish personally but who am I to judge. Enjoi.



Fuckin' BOL


----------



## Nylak (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, I just don't like stupid people.
> 
> PS: I don't like you.


 
Do you like meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?  *adjusts glasses.  puts on smart fais.*


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Do you like meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?  *adjusts glasses.  puts on smart fais.*



Nylak is my favourite person to join the forums in a long time.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


> puts on fart smais



What I read

And then I went like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3uleeqIQ9A


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


>


 EW!!! Politicians.... *shudder*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 4, 2008)

Nevermind


----------



## Takun (Dec 4, 2008)

ahahahahahahahaha *sigh*

and Nylak and Nargle are my two favorite new people :3


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 4, 2008)

I gave you my liver, David. That better count for something.


----------



## Azure (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Nylak is my favourite person to join the forums in a long time.


What about me?


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Nylak is my favourite person to join the forums in a long time.


What about me?


----------



## Azure (Dec 4, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> What about me?


Step off bitch, he's mine.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 4, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Step off bitch, he's mine.



In your wettest dreams, cupcake.


----------



## Azure (Dec 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> In your wettest dreams, cupcake.


Sometimes, mommy makes me have wet dreams.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 4, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Sometimes, mommy makes me have wet dreams.



I have wet dreams all the time.

I keep dreaming I'm a sperm that was made in what looks like the world's ugliest set of nuts.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I gave you my liver, David. That better count for something.



Were there fava beans involved



LemurBoi said:


> What about me?



Har har



Xaerun said:


> What about me?



Very funny

ok boys stop fighting over me, Arc's the only one who's getting any.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2008)

*sips tea*...whats this whole faves bit going on


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What an invaluable post!



How terribly ironic.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 4, 2008)

<Post removed by me>


----------



## grabage.trash (Feb 19, 2009)

Mere-proximity affect.

I was very straight before I started with pornography, started seeing some acts that I found stimulating; like oral and annulling. But when I went looking for those things, I started to come across homosexual pornography. Since what I wanted was buried in that, I got exposed to a lot of it in between getting aroused. Low and behold, I eventually started getting the same reaction to a man performing the act on another man as a woman performing the act.

I really don't think we're that hardwired from birth; I think we're all born with bisexual tendencies. Then random chance, environment, past experiences, social pressures, and personal choices (but not as simple as 'hey, I'm not gay') all play a role.

I started out straight, even finding the naked male form repugnant; now I'm aroused by both men and women. My past experiences had an affect.


----------



## Get-dancing (Feb 19, 2009)

I know full well I wasn't born bisexual.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 19, 2009)

Sup with the necros today gaiz.


----------

